# My labradors and my Staffordshire Bull Terrier *(pic heavy)*



## Antigua_Queen (Mar 15, 2009)

I didn't realise there was this section, so here's Bounty (chocolate), Indy (black) and Jada (staffy)


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Your Labs and Staffy are beautiful!!! Their coats all look amazing! It looks like they all get along wonderfully. That last shot is precious!

~Jackie


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

They're all great looking dogs and the hair on that child is beautiful. Looks like you have one big happy family there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your furkids are gorgeous. Your Staffy is she full grown? She looks shorter than some of the staffies I have seen. That one picture of her standing in the yard is precious. Your little girl is so pretty and love her hair. Thank you for sharing them with us


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great pics of your furry family. Jada has cute ears!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Cute pups you've got there!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You have a good looking crew!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice looking family for sure!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Love the pictures!! Your baby is beautiful and so are the dogs!!


----------



## Antigua_Queen (Mar 15, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> Your furkids are gorgeous. Your Staffy is she full grown? She looks shorter than some of the staffies I have seen. That one picture of her standing in the yard is precious. Your little girl is so pretty and love her hair. Thank you for sharing them with us


No Jada is only 6 months in that pic. My daughter is biracial (white English and Black Caribbean) so that accounts for the hair! bit of a nightmare to brush each day!

Thanks for your lovely comments guys


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

Your staffie is gorgeous and I LOVE labs! You have my two favorite colors.


----------

